# Spoiler removal HELP!!!!



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Removing the spoiler is the biggest pain in the ass I have ever had to deal with!! There has been suggestions so far such as, using dental floss, using fishing line, etc. These methods will not work due to the spoiler having studs and nuts, rather than removable bolts. The adhesive is beyond insane! I can remember someone flaunting a pdf explaining how to remove it, but chose not to post it or share it over pm.:what: :thumbdown: 

Does anyone here have it that is actually willing to be helpful? Or even have any tips on removal methods? I am needing to prime the car tomorrow, and NEED it off of the car to properly spray the thing!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Got it off finally. I have no advice for anyone wanting to remove their's... Absolute b#tch. I tried dental floss, fishing line, razor blades, welding wire, beer cans, nylon string, and a thin piece of aluminum. :facepalm: It took 4 solid hours of fighting with it. I personally hate the look of the back end without a spoiler, so the reward for all of three work was nearly nothing... Anyway have fun if you decided to pull yours off. .


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

It's a shame you put forth all that work and effort only to realize you like the previous look better. I agree that the wing is what makes the back end. Wingless rears do not appeal to my taste.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Removing the spoiler is the biggest pain in the ass I have ever had to deal with!! There has been suggestions so far such as, using dental floss, using fishing line, etc. These methods will not work due to the spoiler having studs and nuts, rather than removable bolts. The adhesive is beyond insane! * I can remember someone flaunting a pdf explaining how to remove it, but chose not to post it or share it over pm.:what: :thumbdown: *
> 
> Does anyone here have it that is actually willing to be helpful? Or even have any tips on removal methods? I am needing to prime the car tomorrow, and NEED it off of the car to properly spray the thing!


james,

I have the PDF and offered to send it to you in your build thread if you provided an email via PM. Did you PM me cuz I did not get one. Only got one from 20V and was planning on sending it to both at the same time.

bob


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Damn Matt, That sucks. But you got it:beer:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

why did you remove it


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

FatAce said:


> It's a shame you put forth all that work and effort only to realize you like the previous look better. I agree that the wing is what makes the back end. Wingless rears do not appeal to my taste.


I have never liked the spoilerless look. I have no intentions to leave it off. 




LF_gottron said:


> why did you remove it



It had to come off to properly paint the car.



It's all good Bob.:beer: I must have missed your offer. I'm just glad it's off. Also, I want referring to you. There was a thread months ago, that I did pm the person about the pdf.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I have never liked the spoilerless look. I have no intentions to leave it off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have any pics of it removed, did it leave a bunch of adhesive marks,did it tear up the paint, and what do you mean about the bolts.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Definitely messed the paint up, and it seems like they used some sort of "primer" for the spots where the adhesive came in contact with the paint. I don't see how it is possible to remove it without needing to respray the hatch.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Yea, it's all good. I was a little touchy this morning before my 3d cup of coffee. 

They do require a re-spray when removed. The 
Audi special is a metal cable with handles at each end and it is used to saw-thru the adhesive. It does significant damage to the paint. This is what they say in the tech bulletin:

*"Paint finish, inspecting – Inspect contact area for paint damage.
Note:
If the cutting wire has damaged the paint (scratched through) to the bare metal, the lid will need to be repainted at a body shop repair facility."*

"If", that cracks me up. They should have said. "The cutting wire will...."

bob


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

jesus :what:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

The shop that replaced my trunk lid told me it was a bitch.

Maybe it's so well attached due to it being a truly functional rear wing?
IIRC spoilers where added afterwards due to some accidents in Europe.
Maybe they overengineered the wing so it wouldn;t fall off to avoid further liability


----------

